# Cooler Master MasterBox 5 Case Review



## rakesh_sharma23 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Cooler Master MasterBox 5 Case Review*


*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/CMMasterBox5/CMMasterBox5.jpg

 With the MasterCase series Cooler Master started the MasterConcept, which combines a product design based on feedback from modders and enthusiastic class users, resulting some ultimate cases with super flexible interior and exterior modularity allows anyone to build a PC with.  Following the same “FreeForm Modular System”  the Cooler Master MasterBox 5 case is the newest addition to the Master series of cases. A budget oriented mid-tower case that features multiple interior layout options  with great support to both air and water cooling solutions.
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/CMMasterBox5/01.jpg


Now let’s have a look on what features does Cooler Master MasterBox 5 case have for us.


*Features*
Motherboard tray cut-outs creatively rearrange space for any size motherboard
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/CMMasterBox5/02.jpg


Tray cut-outs also allow for the easy mounting and rearranging of SSDs and HDDs across the motherboard tray, along the bottom shelf, or on the back side of the tray (for SSDs).
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/CMMasterBox5/03.jpg


No pushing! There’s enough elbow room inside, even for beastly coolers.
 *www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/CMMasterBox5/04.jpg


Titans have a place inside too. Or your next VR-ready GeForce 1080.
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/CMMasterBox5/05.jpg


The uniquely modular design of the MasterBox creates space where there usually isn't. The case supports Three 120mm fans, Four fans with use of optional front bracket.
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/CMMasterBox5/06.jpg


The uniquely modular design of the MasterBox creates space to fit the biggest DIY cooling contraptions.*
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/CMMasterBox5/07.jpg


All system setups have hidden space for cable management
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/CMMasterBox5/08.jpg


Challenge the confines of the MasterBox 5 by creating intuitive and flexible layouts for components and cables, large or small. Then comes the easy part: building.
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/CMMasterBox5/09.jpg






*Specifications*
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/CMMasterBox5/10.jpg


*Packaging*
Standard plain brown packaging with product image and few paragraph describing features outside.
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/CMMasterBox5/11.jpg
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/CMMasterBox5/12.jpg


Inside, two large Styrofoam blocks protecting case from top and bottom. Case is covered with plastic bag. Guide and accessories for the MasterBox 5 case
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/CMMasterBox5/13.jpg
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/CMMasterBox5/14.jpg


*Close look*
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/CMMasterBox5/15.jpg
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/CMMasterBox5/16.jpg
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/CMMasterBox5/17.jpg

*Components Installation*
ATX form factor board fits perfect with ample cooling solution and support of long GFX cards.
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/CMMasterBox5/59.jpg

*Pros*


Great design
Easy installation
Budget Case
Solid build quality 
Modular design
Both Air and Water cooling support



*Cons*


Nil.
 


Cooler Master MasterBox 5 case a Mid-Tower PC cases with the high-end features and solid build quality. Featuring  both air and water cooling configuration option makes the case perfect for daily users or for PC gamers . 
Considering the price tag of Rs. 6K (approx) Cooler Master MasterBox 5 case is one of the most featured case in the mid-range segment. Adding up the MasterBox 5 case ability to upgrade and change as per user’s  needs or  hardware up-gradation  make this case a must recommendation for any budget friendly or Gaming build.


*Manufacturers Info*
Site Link


For more images please visit Site Link
Thanks.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 1, 2016)

Wow. That's a lot of clear room.


----------

